# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Về miền Tháp nắng

## dichoimoi

* Về miền Tháp nắng* 
_Tin du lich  - Với nền văn hóa Chăm đặc sắc, Ninh Thuận - vùng đất của nắng, của  gió, của những đồi cát ngút ngàn bên cạnh bãi biển xinh đẹp và những  truyền thuyết dân gian… đã và đang trở thành điểm đến lý tưởng của du  khách._
 
Không  chỉ nổi tiếng là miền đất phong phú về lịch sử văn hóa, là điểm hội tụ  của văn hóa tộc người Chăm và Raglai, Ninh Thuận còn được biết đến là  địa danh du lịch nổi tiếng, từng được nhiều du khách ví như “nàng công  chúa đang trở mình tỉnh giấc” với những ngôi tháp Chăm uy nghi trường  tồn cùng năm tháng, các lễ hội truyền thống, sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ  của người Chăm cùng vẻ đẹp nao lòng của bờ biển Ninh Chữ, Cà Ná, Vĩnh  Hy...
Về  miền tháp nắng, du khách không thể bỏ qua đồi cát di động Phước Dinh,  đồi cát đỏ Phước Hải với những đụn cát mịn màng, nhấp nhô chạy dọc bờ  biển, mỗi khi vầng dương ngả dần về phía cuối trời, những cồn cát cứ rực  đỏ ánh ráng chiều. Những thiếu nữ Chăm đầu đội bình nước, chiếc bóng đổ  dài trên đồi cát, xa dần xa dần rồi mất hút trong đồi cát mênh mông…  khiến bao du khách ngẩn ngơ nhìn theo.
Chiều  chiều, chỉ cần một đĩa dông nướng hay gỏi dông – đặc sản Ninh Thuận,  bánh tráng mè, ớt xắt lát và nhâm nhi vài ly rượu, đủ để du khách hết  mệt mỏi sau một ngày lội cát. Món gỏi dông ở Ninh Thuận có mùi đặc biệt  là nhờ xoài dông. Đó là thứ xoài dại trên rừng, quả nhỏ, hạt lớn, chỉ  dùng để làm gỏi dông, người ta gọi mãi thành xoài dông.
Tiếp  đó, chỉ hơn một giờ ôtô, du khách đã lạc bước vào khu rừng nguyên sinh ở  vịnh Vĩnh Hy, rồi lênh đênh cùng sóng biển, thả hồn vào trời nước mênh  mông, chiêm ngưỡng những rạn san hô tuyệt đẹp và hoang sơ ngay cửa vịnh.
Một  nơi không thể bỏ qua đó là làng gốm và dệt thổ cẩm của người Chăm.  Người Chăm không đắp lò nung gốm mà dùng rơm, củi khô chất thành đống  rồi đốt. Phải tận mắt nhìn những nghệ nhân chân đất làm gốm mới cảm nhận  hết nghệ thuật làm gốm cổ của người Chăm, mới ngấm được những điều  người nghệ nhân gửi gắm qua tác phẩm. Người Chăm không làm gốm bằng bàn  xoay, đất sét sông Quao trộn với cát đặt lên bàn kê rồi vừa đi vòng tròn  vừa nắn con đất cho đều. Mỗi một vòng bước chân đi qua, sản phẩm gốm  lại cao thêm một chút. Khi người thợ dừng bước thì cũng là lúc cái bình,  cái chum đã thành hình. Màu trang trí mặt gốm từ đất thổ hoàng, trái  dông và trái thị. Hoa văn trên thân gốm được vẽ bằng lược hoặc vỏ sò,  hình ảnh đơn giản, thô mộc…
Đến  Ninh Thuận, được chiêm ngưỡng những ngôi tháp Chăm cổ kính cùng vẻ đẹp  dịu dàng của thiếu nữ Chăm trong bộ trang phục truyền thống ngồi xe chỉ  đưa thoi dệt thổ cẩm, đội vò nước trên đầu băng qua đồi cát, được nghe  những làn điệu dân ca, xem những điệu múa Chăm Pa… có lẽ với du khách sẽ  không còn gì thú vị hơn nữa.
 _Nguồn: Bộ Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch_

----------

